# money exchange



## foxyroxy (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, I am a Belizean visiting Merida and I really wud like to know where I can exchange some bzd to pesos


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

foxyroxy said:


> Hello, I am a Belizean visiting Merida and I really wud like to know where I can exchange some bzd to pesos


What are bzd's?


----------



## foxyroxy (Jan 3, 2016)

Belize dollars


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't have any direct experience with this. But a quick online search of the casas de cambio around Merida indicates that they mostly only exchange U.S. and Canadian dollars, Euros, and British pounds.

But, Scotiabank operates in both Mexico and Belize, and Scotiabank does handle some types of currency exchange. You might ask at one of the Scotiabank branches in Merida.

I've heard secondhand that it can be difficult to exchange Belize dollars to pesos once inside Mexico, unless you use a freelance money changer. I don't know why, since the Belize dollar is directly pegged to the U.S. dollar. One BZD has been equal to 50 cents for almost as long as I can remember.


----------



## foxyroxy (Jan 3, 2016)

Thks for ur info


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

foxyroxy said:


> Thks for ur info


Foxyroxy, we're happy to have you as a new forum member. 

Please check out the Forum Rules [http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html]], especially #6: "All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Chelloveck said:


> I don't have any direct experience with this. But a quick online search of the casas de cambio around Merida indicates that they mostly only exchange U.S. and Canadian dollars, Euros, and British pounds.
> 
> But, Scotiabank operates in both Mexico and Belize, and Scotiabank does handle some types of currency exchange. You might ask at one of the Scotiabank branches in Merida.
> 
> I've heard secondhand that it can be difficult to exchange Belize dollars to pesos once inside Mexico, unless you use a freelance money changer. I don't know why, since the Belize dollar is directly pegged to the U.S. dollar. One BZD has been equal to 50 cents for almost as long as I can remember.


There are kiosks to exchange almost any foreign currency to pesos in the International Airport in Mexico City DF. I don't know about other airports in the rest of Mexico, but it's possible (if he's flying) he will make a connecting flight thru Mexico City to Merida. He may find the same services available in the airport if he flies directly to Merida.

I hope this information is not too late to help...


----------

